# Tacoma Ret Club



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Derby Results:
1st Road Warrior's Duramax O/H Jackie Gonia
2nd Chopper's Rx To Win O/H Bob Crabb
3rd Moonstones Hard Copy O/H Mark Clark
4th Pur labs Smooth Move O/H Pete Goodale
RJ Mamas Bronco Boy JH O/H Stanley Huling
Jams: Titus Andronicus of Laurelhurst O/H Pete Colley
Honky Tonk Warrior O/Rich Charrier H/Mark Madore

Callbacks to water blind in Open:

1,5,6,7,8,9,10,12,13,18,22,23,24,26,28,29,32,33,35,40,41,44,47


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks so much for the update. Good luck!


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks for the call backs JKL ;-)

Congrat's to Pete Colley with his "Golden"! A newcomer to field trials.
Not easy to even get a Jam in them derbies!

And Bob Crabb.....on a rooooolllllll !


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

There was a full page tribute with a picture of NAFC FC Carbon Copy of Horn Creek in the trial catalog. Very nice TRC!!!

Another tribute is the Derby results:

Carbons offspring Chopper sired 1st, 2nd, 4th and a JAM. While 3rd was sired by Carb. That's a tribute as well with more to come. HPW


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

thats awesome harry!! i'm hoping to make it out there today  gf had surgery and isn't feeling too bad actually!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Any news on the Open and Am callbacks?


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Open results:
1st Gunnie O/H John Gunn
2nd Chip O/Tom Hartl & JJ Hegehan H/Jim Gonia
3rd Stanley O/H John Gunn
4th Smokey O/H Jack Hilger
RJ Dilly O/Ann Rauff H/Jim Gonia
Jamseaches O/Kobeski H/Gonia, Ozzie O/Cowin & Tallman H/Gonia,
Creek Robber O/H Jackson, Fly O/H K Johnston, Tacker O/H Hengsteler, Scout O/H F Boyett, Pilot O/W Johnston H/Fangsrud,
Boss O/Heneghan H/Gonia

Am callbacks to water blind:
5,8,9,10,12,13,14,16,19,23,27,28,29,33,36,37,39,41,44

I did not get qual callbacks to land blind.

Kim


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

any news on the Q?


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

JKL said:


> Open results:
> 1st Gunnie O/H John Gunn
> 2nd Chip O/Tom Hartl & JJ Hegehan H/Jim Gonia
> 3rd Stanley O/H John Gunn
> ...


Way to go John and Janice!!!! That is wonderful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Big Congrats to John & Janice Gunn and Gunnie & Stan The Man!!
Suzanne B


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Congratulations to Kim and Fly

*Who won the Amateur *
*Got an AFC*
*And qualified for the National AM*

Pretty sweet!

Ted


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

JKL said:


> Open results:
> 1st Gunnie O/H John Gunn
> 2nd Chip O/Tom Hartl & JJ Hegehan H/Jim Gonia
> 3rd Stanley O/H John Gunn
> ...


Oh...WOW!!!.....Go TNT !!!!  

Judy


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Kim & Fly!!!!!


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS KIM AND BLACK FLY  

Kris


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

*Hey ... way to go Kim !*
Guess we'll see you in Vermont 

And Kim, thanks for posting the results including dog/handler names, much
nicer than trying to track #'s and who they belong to.

Thanks Katy, Suz and Judy for the congrat's - very much appreciated.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Congrats Kim!!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Very nice, congratulations Kim.


----------



## tscheuble (Nov 1, 2004)

Congratulations Kim & Fly!!!
Can someone please post the rest of the Amateur results???


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Congratulations Kim & "Fly"!!!!


----------



## RetrieverNut (Jan 8, 2004)

Tacoma Amateur results:
1st Fly O/H Kim Johnston - new AFC and qualified for 2008 Nat. Am.!
2nd Bobby O/H John Poer
3rd Pilot O/H Wayne Johnston - hopefullly Kim bought dinner tonight!
4th AFC Suzie O/H Bob Crabb
Reserve Jam Pete O/H Freeman & Toni Boyett
Jam FC AFC Zeus O/H Pete Goodale

Qualifying results:
1st Pete O/H Marty Peterson
2nd Git'R O/H Ole Jackson
? 3rd Jinks O/H Cynthia Bailey
? 4th Brooke Van De Brake
? Reserve Jam Missy O/H Steve Graafstra
several Jams
***3rd, 4th, and RJ might be mixed up due to cell phone reception, damn Cascade Mountains!

The TRC did a wonderful job with all the help lined up, the communication between stakes, and no flooding!!!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations John and Janice!!!!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Ted Shih said:


> Congratulations to Kim and Fly
> 
> *Who won the Amateur *
> *Got an AFC*
> ...



Thank you!

Kim


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

That 1st makes all that hanging out in the rain worthwhile. Congratulations to Fly and to Kim. HPW


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

HarryWilliams said:


> That 1st makes all that hanging out in the rain worthwhile. Congratulations to Fly and to Kim. HPW


Harry,

I am sure I speak for many when I say "That 1st makes a whole lotta things worthwhile" !!

Kim


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

_Qualifying results:
1st Pete O/H Marty Peterson_

Our Congratulations to Marty and Mary Peterson!
Pete is already gonna be playing in the big league after the Am placement at the SE WA trial, but what a way to finish off his Qual career!
I was rooting for you and WOW!! Way to go Pete! That first series was something pretty cool!

Kim and Wayne Johnston


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Congratulations John & Janice!

Way To Go Gunner & Stanley


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Wow!!! CONGRATULATIONS John & Janice!!

Congrats to Kim (JKL) & Fly too! 

M


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Great big CONGRATS to Kim & Fly, John & Jan, Jackie and Marty.
Good trial in spite of lousy weather on Sunday. 
Who got the other placements in the Amateur?

Lee


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

JKL said:


> Harry,
> 
> I am sure I speak for many when I say "That 1st makes a whole lotta things worthwhile" !!
> 
> Kim


You do _indeed_....it _does_, INDEED!!! ;-)

Congrats, Kim! 

kg


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

RetrieverNut said:


> Tacoma Amateur results:
> 1st Fly O/H Kim Johnston - new AFC and qualified for 2008 Nat. Am.!
> 2nd Bobby O/H John Poer
> 3rd Pilot O/H Wayne Johnston - hopefullly Kim bought dinner tonight!
> ...


Am results for Lee and for Mark, Wayne bought dinner, what a guy!
He also promised to shoot lots of pheasants for Fly before June!!


----------

